# Crappie fishing



## Guest (Feb 10, 2007)

I would like to do more crappie fishing this year. I have fished for them in a long while. I Like in Vermilion so if any one can recommend lake in the north I would appricate this. I have a 17foot lund with bow trolling motor. So I can fish the inland waters. Any info would be great?


----------



## HockingEscape (Apr 3, 2006)

The Causeway into Catawaba Island used to be a great spot. Have not been in a while though.


----------

